# Columbia Gorge Ride Videos



## ronbo613 (Jan 19, 2009)

I've posted a few videos of some of the rides around the Columbia Gorge. There's plenty of great riding, you might want to have a go sometime.



*Columbia Gorge bike ride videos*


----------



## OffRoadRoadie (May 15, 2006)

Cool. All you need is a few other cyclists passing, and being passed in the video.:thumbsup: 
A bunch of us rode the Cherry of a Ride (started in HR and took Dry Creek to TD) earlier this month. We have plans to do another HR to TD ride during the peak of the balsamroot bloom in May.


----------



## ronbo613 (Jan 19, 2009)

> All you need is a few other cyclists passing, and being passed in the video


That would be cool, save for the fact I don't do much passing these days, but getting passed is no problem!
Like most people, a lot of time I just throw on my gear, head out the door and ride.

As far as the bloom touring goes, this spring has been brutal. It is still snowing above 1000-1500'(expecting more tonight and tomorrow). Usually, this time of year, the cherry blossoms are in full bloom, there aren't even any leaves on the trees.


----------



## acg (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for posting the videos! Very cool indeed!


----------



## legsoledd (Feb 21, 2011)

Great videos. What a nice area! I made the trip from Seattle for the Cherry of a Ride last month and I hope to do it again next year.


----------



## ronbo613 (Jan 19, 2009)

*Fir Mountain Road*



Fir Mountain Road on the east side of the Hood River Valley


----------



## jlp1976 (Jun 28, 2011)

Awesome video. I saw some glasses in a magazine that had a built in camera I was thinking of getting eventually.


----------



## wpod (Jul 15, 2012)

very nice...great examples of local Gorge riding.


----------

